# Miaomiao?



## cathplum

Any used the miaomiao?

Recommend? Advantages vs disadvantages.

Looking to hearing people's views.

Catherine


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I’ve seen some enthusiasm on the large Libre Facebook group but haven’t tried it. I know one person who has tried it, but haven’t seen them since to ask them about it. 

Many of these add-ons (Blucon/Miao Miao) seems to be quite fiercely marketed, and often use different interpretation algorithms if the ‘raw data’ that comes from the sensors - which may have an effect on accuracy?


----------



## Andy Kaye

Use it and love it.  The battery lasts approx 2.5 libre sensors.  You can use it with iPhone or Android (iPhone app is in Beta, Android you have to download following instructions).  Not too bad to set up but it's great to see updated BG's every 5 mins on my smartwatch.  The profile of the MM is low too so not an easy target for door frames.


----------



## Carey

Andy Kaye said:


> Use it and love it.  The battery lasts approx 2.5 libre sensors.  You can use it with iPhone or Android (iPhone app is in Beta, Android you have to download following instructions).  Not too bad to set up but it's great to see updated BG's every 5 mins on my smartwatch.  The profile of the MM is low too so not an easy target for door frames.


Where can you buy the Miaomiao in the UK?


----------



## Andy Kaye

Carey said:


> Where can you buy the Miaomiao in the UK?


You can’t. It’s only available from MiaoMiao.cool. It’s shipped from China but you might find one on EBay if you’re lucky.


----------



## Carey

Thank you. I'll take a look at both. Met someone today who loves it.


----------



## Carey

I don't, I use an iPhone 6S. I'm wondering if it supports the Spike app. I can't find it in apps!


----------



## Carey

I've just read that the Spike app is by invitation only. I now would like to buy the MiaoMiao but concerned that It’s shipped from China and should I have problems with it, I don't know where I would stand.


----------



## heasandford

Hello Carey - I've just sent for one as I met someone with one last Saturday, she was very impressed with it, has had it about 4 months, using it with Spike app. (Met at Food Upfront workshop in London)  

I will post again once I've got it! I have downloaded the spike app thanks to great help from the app developer, really good from my position as a fairly un-tech person (love using, not good with the words used!) I have wanted something similar for so long, my consultant actually told me about it, I really need the alerts.


----------



## Carey

We met on Saturday. I was there too! I've dark hair with a fringe. Thanks for your message. I returned home and instantly wanted to buy one. 
However, I was worried that they come from America (or China?) and there is no UK representative. What happens if it is faulty? They have obviously been helpful to you. I phoned my clinic. A diabetic nurse told me that she had heard of it but not seen. She said there are several that have recently come on the market. It is not registered in the UK at the moment but she is confident it will be if it is good. I've decided to wait until I can purchase one in the UK.
Please let me know when you are up and running as I'd really like one.


----------



## Pine Marten

You know, when I first saw this I thought y'all were talking about Thor's Hammer Mjolnir, which Darcy (in the film) can't pronounce, calling it Myeuh-muh...I can't pronounce it either


----------



## Andy Kaye

Benny G said:


> @Andy Kaye Which smart watch do you use? I use a Sony Smartwatch 3 as a collector with Blucon Nightrider. The accuracy is very close to the libre reader.


Hi Benny G, sorry for the late reply.  I also use a Sony Smartwatch 3 but not as an NFC collector, just shows my data from xDrip


----------



## Matchless

Hi  Andy i ordered a miaomiao last wk am waiting in anticipation for it to arrive . i have been using the freestyle libre for about 30 months with great results, so now i will add the miao to it , can you add the miao to the libre at any time within the 14 days or just when you start a new libre , i will continue to use my huawei smart phone with it ,yours matchless.


----------



## Andy Kaye

Matchless said:


> Hi  Andy i ordered a miaomiao last wk am waiting in anticipation for it to arrive . i have been using the freestyle libre for about 30 months with great results, so now i will add the miao to it , can you add the miao to the libre at any time within the 14 days or just when you start a new libre , i will continue to use my huawei smart phone with it ,yours matchless.


As far as I can remember you can add the MiaoMiao at any point during a sensor's lifetime, I think the sensor activate routine must be software enforced as the sensor connects regardless of the readers/time active the sensor has.


----------



## Matchless

Hi Andy thank you for your quick reply thats good to know i can use MM any time can not wait to get it in the post the phone does not connect as easily as the libre reader by hand thanks again Matchless.


----------



## heasandford

Well, I have received my miaomiao, about 3 weeks, but it's here now! And I have been accepted by Spike app, on my iphone too. 

I do love the graph, but there is just so much to learn, and no written guide how to use it! example: can I turn off the alarm after I have heard it!! For instance when I set it to alarm me when low bg, it keeps alarming until bg is back up, since that takes at least 15 minutes the alarm goes off every 4-5 minutes when the mm gets another reading - but I have already corrected with carbs and acknowledged by turning off the alarm! There are so many options and I am so slow to find them all! I haven't yet worked out how to get the food data bank to fill in the carb content - enormous amount of information! 

Facebook page seems full of people who are using different app or phone. The Spike Facebook page is full of US users with different hardware too Any tips would be helpful!


----------



## heasandford

Thanks - Snooze is in the top right menu, but otherwise exactly as you said!

Now how do I erase carbs and bolus amounts I've put in incorrectly?? (sorry, I'll work harder at finding where things are now!)


----------



## Matchless

Well i have my MM it took 12 days to come and its brilliant i am using it with glimp on my ( huawei P smart) phone  it was easy to set up just a few clicks and done,i was already using glimp before MM but it was not easy finding the sensor,   only comment with glimp is that its not designed for a pump has all sorts to fill in for pen users but is very simple ,i plan to give xdrip a go later seems it has more info to see like battery use ect,  I did have a accident with it the other day i caught the sensor and MM on the car door pillar getting out and had to change both sensor and MM, hope you get sorted Benny on your learning curve good luck ,


----------



## heasandford

I have just discovered the most helpful bit on my SPIKE app with the MM, I don't think I'd ever really been able to take on board the complete picture about the speed of insulin vs the speed of carb usage, clearly there are many adjustments to be made but at last I can make use of the information! just look at the graphs when looking at COB (carbs on board) and IOB (insulin on board) versus the TIMING! 
NOW I can see why I get hypos, or more important, how to stop them(I hope!!) 
Not sure whether my images have been picked up?


----------



## heasandford

oops, looks like there might be 2 of each, sorry, hope the message is clear though!


----------



## Carey

heasandford said:


> Thanks - Snooze is in the top right menu, but otherwise exactly as you said!
> 
> Now how do I erase carbs and bolus amounts I've put in incorrectly?? (sorry, I'll work harder at finding where things are now!)


Hello, we met at the Diabetes UK Food Upfront workshop. There is an article on Anthony Fisher in the latest issue (281) of Balance magazine. He has built a website (bgonmywatch.com) on CGM. There's a lot of information there but it is informative. It has spurred me on to using CGM and was wondering how you were getting on with you MiaoMiao. Are you happy with it and could you now live without it?


----------



## Shoshana

Hello, I’ve been referred here by Benny who saw my post in the parents section re my 10 year old daughter with T1 for whom we now need alerts. I’m reading this thread with great interest (and have also been talking to Dexcom, but that’s expensive whereas the libre will be available for us soon on the NHS in our borough). My daughter uses libre already so adding blucon or miaomiao may well be the way forward. Does anyone here use either for a child? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## HOBIE

Tech IS getting better !


----------



## Shoshana

Hi. Asking again whether anyone on this has used Miaomiao with libre for a child? I thought I was set on dexcom 6 but showed dexcom and Miaomiao to my daughter and husband online and they both got really excited about Miao Miao and said it is a no brainer. Daughter LOVED the look and feel of Miao Miao on Miao Miao cool and is already a libre convert. I figure it’s her bit of kit, not mine, so why not let her have one she will feel proud to wear? She loves that it has a rechargeable battery lasting a really long time, that there is no other handset and she can keep the libre one.


----------



## Northerner

Shoshana said:


> Hi. Asking again whether anyone on this has used Miaomiao with libre for a child? I thought I was set on dexcom 6 but showed dexcom and Miaomiao to my daughter and husband online and they both got really excited about Miao Miao and said it is a no brainer. Daughter LOVED the look and feel of Miao Miao on Miao Miao cool and is already a libre convert. I figure it’s her bit of kit, not mine, so why not let her have one she will feel proud to wear? She loves that it has a rechargeable battery lasting a really long time, that there is no other handset and she can keep the libre one.


Hi @shoshanna, I can't help personally, but if you are on Facebook I would suggest asking your question on the following groups, where you might be able to reach a wider audience 

Parents of Children With Type 1 Diabetes In The UK

uk users freestyle libre

Miaomiao Smart Libre Reader

Also, bear in mind that Libre 2 is in the offing, so may not be far off production, and this will offer (as far as I know) a bluetooth connection and operate more like a CGM 

Hope you can find some answers


----------



## HOBIE

Shoshana said:


> Hi. Asking again whether anyone on this has used Miaomiao with libre for a child? I thought I was set on dexcom 6 but showed dexcom and Miaomiao to my daughter and husband online and they both got really excited about Miao Miao and said it is a no brainer. Daughter LOVED the look and feel of Miao Miao on Miao Miao cool and is already a libre convert. I figure it’s her bit of kit, not mine, so why not let her have one she will feel proud to wear? She loves that it has a rechargeable battery lasting a really long time, that there is no other handset and she can keep the libre one.


The Libre is Good, The info it tells you is fantastic. Pls tell her she knows


----------



## Shoshana

Hi Northerner and Hobie. Thanks for your help. Am checking out the various groups and meanwhile we ordered a MiaoMiao and if it turns up from China - great, if not then we will get a Dexcom trial and as you say, Libre 2 is round the corner.


----------



## heasandford

My miaomiao took about 3 weeks to arrive, did start to panic but it came eventually! I do love it, even though it tells me lots I don't want to know! The alarms overnight are lifesaving, if tiring!


----------



## Spikey123

heasandford said:


> I have just discovered the most helpful bit on my SPIKE app with the MM, I don't think I'd ever really been able to take on board the complete picture about the speed of insulin vs the speed of carb usage, clearly there are many adjustments to be made but at last I can make use of the information! just look at the graphs when looking at COB (carbs on board) and IOB (insulin on board) versus the TIMING!
> NOW I can see why I get hypos, or more important, how to stop them(I hope!!)
> Not sure whether my images have been picked up?
> View attachment 10136 View attachment 10137
> View attachment 10136View attachment 10137


I am getting the "Untrusted Enterprise Developer" error when running Spike and i know i need to trust the developer in settings > General > Device Management but wondering how legit the developer and this app is.
Has anyone had any issues after accepting this and using the Spike app?


----------



## J7BLE

Shoshana said:


> Hi Northerner and Hobie. Thanks for your help. Am checking out the various groups and meanwhile we ordered a MiaoMiao and if it turns up from China - great, if not then we will get a Dexcom trial and as you say, Libre 2 is round the corner.


Hello...I’ve been reading your posts with great interest. I’m so very sorry to read about your daughter and her awful hypo....it really is every parents worst nightmare, including mine. My son was diagnosed in September and this has always been my greatest fear. Anyway I’m just posting tonight to ask how you are finding the MiaoMiao ?? We currently use Libre but are very interested is converting it to CGM rather than just flash. Thank you x


----------



## HOBIE

The Libre is a superb learning tool. Well done


----------



## spiritfree

heasandford said:


> I have just discovered the most helpful bit on my SPIKE app with the MM, I don't think I'd ever really been able to take on board the complete picture about the speed of insulin vs the speed of carb usage, clearly there are many adjustments to be made but at last I can make use of the information! just look at the graphs when looking at COB (carbs on board) and IOB (insulin on board) versus the TIMING!
> NOW I can see why I get hypos, or more important, how to stop them(I hope!!)
> Not sure whether my images have been picked up?
> View attachment 10136 View attachment 10137
> View attachment 10136View attachment 10137


I Use a miao miao. Iwould love to know how you get the report that you are showing here. Please could you private message me how you get that. Thank you in advance.


----------



## heasandford

spiritfree said:


> I Use a miao miao. Iwould love to know how you get the report that you are showing here. Please could you private message me how you get that. Thank you in advance.


Hope you got my message - sorry to be so long replying


----------



## Phil1973

cathplum said:


> Any used the miaomiao?
> 
> Recommend? Advantages vs disadvantages.
> 
> Looking to hearing people's views.
> 
> Catherine



Hi Catherine... I have been using the miaomiao for about 6 months and it's simply brilliant - yet not perfect.  It basically allows for you to determine your own "Going high and Going low" alarms and unless it hits that predetermined BM level then you can live your life. 
The drawbacks (not that there are many) is that if your alarm goes off, say because your alarm limit was 9 mmols and it goes to 10. It will alert you again when it comes back down and hits 9 again. 
This isn't a game changer but rather an unnecessary annoyance. It would be great to see the technology account for BMs that are heading in the right direction.
Anyway it has helped me get my HBA1C below 50 which is amazing.
Hope this helps?
Phil


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Phil1973 said:


> Hi Catherine...



Unfortunately @cathplum hasn’t been around for about a year so may not get your message Phil.


----------



## Diabetic Dave

Andy Kaye said:


> Use it and love it.  The battery lasts approx 2.5 libre sensors.  You can use it with iPhone or Android (iPhone app is in Beta, Android you have to download following instructions).  Not too bad to set up but it's great to see updated BG's every 5 mins on my smartwatch.  The profile of the MM is low too so not an easy target for door frames.


Hi where did you order the miao miao from.?  How long did it take to arrive? Thanks dd


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Diabetic Dave said:


> Hi where did you order the miao miao from.?  How long did it take to arrive? Thanks dd



Welcome to the forum @Diabetic Dave 

the last I knew you had to order MM direct from China and it took a few weeks to arrive.


----------



## Leo

I managed to get a Miao Miao 2 for £120 from eBay, apparently they cost about £160 from source or you can try to win a freebie from “Type one talks” on YouTube (He does excellent vids btw). Arrived yesterday and experimented with the tomato app but not impressed so trying out glimp which so far I like!


----------

